# Just Joining!



## loveandluxury (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm very new to the whole internet connect thing. Very little expereince in chat rooms, myspace, facebook, etc. but I do have a son who knows all about those things. 

I have loved writing since I can remember, and I really want to get back into it. I have alot of questions and no direction. One of my goals is to write a novel. I have no idea how to start and I have no idea how to even start writing again. I haven't been able to write since 1997. I have visions and thoughts but they don't seem to connect to the paper. If I do get lucky enough to start, I get bored and tired quickly and I can no longer think, so I give up.


Just joing this forum is a big strp for me and I am proud of myself for using my lunch break at work to do something productive instead of gossiping.

I consider myself a very deep and passionate person. Deep in the way I think and passionate about EVERYthing I do. I think alot, so much so that not too many people can hang on for that type of ride. 

I am extremely understanding and very atuned with people. I kind of have this thing where "I can just tell." 

Any hoo! I look forward to chatting with you all in efforts to learn new things and get closer to doing the things I desire.

Oh, by the way, how do I change my username?


----------



## Jax1108 (Mar 5, 2008)

Its a pleasure to meet you 
I am sure you will find a lot of good insight and advice here. Welcome!


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Sam (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums.

Sam.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you find your stay useful ^.~.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice to meet you.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello there and welcome


----------

